# 2006 GTO Rear Seat Help



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

I've had my 2006 GTO for less than two weeks now and am having to fix little annoying things left and right. My new issue is my rear seat back is not hooked in. I had to come to a hard stop the other day and my rear seat back came loose and bumped me in the back. I've spent about 30 minutes trying to get the seat in the hooks, but it doesn't seem like it will line up correctly. Anyone have any advice for putting the rear seat back in? Is this a two man job? I can't seem to find any installation guides.


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi there's a pull string in front of the bottom half of the lower seat. One for each side. Pull the string and remove the lower seat out of the car.

Next look around for a loose bolt. If there's no bolt, then look near the bottom of the upper seat there should be two metal like U hooks attached to your cars body almost near the seat belt tie down. This is the ancor point for the upper seat. 

You will have to get a new bolt if your missing one or both. (Theres two bolts altogether) that ancor the upper seat to your car. 
To put your seat back in you have to lift the whole seat up, and towards your back window, then back down. Theres hooks to hang it on the back. Also check the back of the seat to make sure your bars to attach to hooks are good. If your having a hard time then you might have to re-adjust the three piece seat to fit propely. After you have it hanging screw the bolts back in at the bottom U ancor. And then you can put back your lower seat. Make sure the little claw like things are open to all of that just snaps back in. 

Good luck. 
Ted 06 M6


----------



## Eric_SA (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you for the instructions Ted...now I need to look for a loose bolt.


----------

